# Art Replies to Art Thread



## Arcopitcairn (Oct 3, 2012)

Art Replies to Art Thread

  This thread is for critique and compliment of creative work using only creative work as the response. Creative work means poetry, prose, drawings, photography, music, or whatever strikes your artistic fancy. Your reply can be as literal or impressionistic as you’d like, but please limit all replies to artistic expression. The goal is a continuing thread of inspirational creativity, without actual verbal discussion. Please refrain from quoting the piece you are critiquing or complimenting. Please refrain from ‘Liking’ any posts on this thread. Please use only your own original artistic creations to inspire or to comment. This should be the only post in this thread that speaks about the thread or explains anything. Any questions can be private messaged. Thanks, and have fun!


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Oct 3, 2012)

An idea of art
  A thread straight through
  The simplest start
  From me to you


----------



## Cran (Oct 3, 2012)

...


----------



## Staff Deployment (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Arcopitcairn (Oct 5, 2012)

0


----------



## Isis (Oct 5, 2012)

This is the test run, the training exercise over the desert in winter.
A sharp edge holds her up, a fighter's wing or the long slice
of a cutting board. She has seen cats do this, roll body one way
and head the other, as if to say Human I do not play by your rules.
While putting on her lace uniform and tightening the slipknot
about her chest, she practices his orders: mojito, then dry martini,
and fastens her hip holster before she can't anymore,
the only dark thing holding her up the way the clouds
hold up the night sky. She once read in a magazine: 
stockings are the modern woman's veil. But you can run in a veil.
She practices folding her body into an explosive
for the mirror. The mirror could watch forever. The liquor
trickles through her arms until they compose themselves
like a sculpture, but nothing like a reclining nude. 
Perhaps her dress is falling off and only the vice clamp
of her elbow can save it. Perhaps she has folded her hand
like a paper crane made to save someone's life
and found it cramped. Or maybe she just tilted her head
more and more until one side disappeared into shadow,
and she loved this shadow self more than the dress
and the lusty black shoes, and decided never to leave her.


----------



## Aramis (Oct 6, 2012)

I know exactly what the man means
those girls that intoxicate and mesmerise
passion sweat and chills
the shakes and delirium
the ones who for a renegade
kiss you'd trade your wife and kids

furtive dreams and knotted sheets
and sweat and more sweat
a shaking lying heart and butterfly guts 
weakness- cut off my hair and take my power
blind me and I will smell my way 
to your gate

bury me with your scorn
and mock the contagious need
(a begging man is a sad sight)

those girls and their liquid masks
contemptuous smirks and knowing winks
pin me like a trophy moth
I squirm on the page 

yes those gun street girls were
the cause of it all


----------



## Gumby (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Oct 6, 2012)

*Draft*

Take me to the woods, build me a fire
and I will burn all this

to watch the white paper geometry 
of delicately posed right angles
curl into ash and fly upward 
to the underlit arms of trees

until the sparks burn out and the stars 
occlude themselves in the light
of a dimmer gold disk 
rising unswallowed from the horizon

before the aching morning 
and the endless pricking brilliance 
of more virtuous birds


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Oct 14, 2012)

View attachment 3534


----------



## Gumby (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Cran (Oct 14, 2012)

...


----------



## Staff Deployment (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Cran (Oct 16, 2012)

...


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Oct 23, 2012)

View attachment 3586


----------



## Staff Deployment (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## dolphinlee (Jan 21, 2013)




----------

